# 1DX err80



## Moody Blues (Jul 22, 2012)

I shot my first 300 frames with my brand new 1DX and a new 85LII today and had err80 appear 6 times telling me to power down camera and reinsert the battery back. I am using Sandisk Extreme Pro 32gb cards.

Anybody else seeing this. Someone on POTN board seems to think its temp/humidity related. I live is S Florida...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 22, 2012)

Haven't seen this, no.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 22, 2012)

Does it do it with more than one card? Assuming you have two cards installed, I'd be suspicious that one of them has some bad memory cells. Do a chkdisk on them to see if any errors are found, and then a low level format in your computer (Not a quick format) then install and reformat them in camera. See if it still happens. 
Also try a pair of completely different memory cards to see if there is something going on with yours.


----------



## Moody Blues (Jul 23, 2012)

An update... I shot yesterday with multiple lenses and did not get the error. Coincidentally, I did not shoot with the 85L that I received the error with the other day.


----------



## circuito (Jul 23, 2012)

Same error on my 1dx, it was a battery contacts problem… are not caused by the lens…


----------



## JR (Jul 23, 2012)

I shot about 60 shots with my 85L this monring on the 1DX and did not get any error message...


----------



## marsonedx (Jul 23, 2012)

Moody Blues said:


> I shot my first 300 frames with my brand new 1DX and a new 85LII today and had err80 appear 6 times telling me to power down camera and reinsert the battery back. I am using Sandisk Extreme Pro 32gb cards.
> 
> Anybody else seeing this. Someone on POTN board seems to think its temp/humidity related. I live is S Florida...




FYI:
ERR 80: SHUTTER

DESCRIPTION: This error occurs in the following conditions.
When the self-check system detects that the shutter has not been fully charged (ready to shoot).
When the self-check system detects that the shutter operation sequence has not been completed correctly.

it might also be: Electronic control or image malfunction.

MORE INFO:
http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2012/eos_error_msgs.shtml


----------



## heheapa (Jul 24, 2012)

I've encountered the Err80 issue as well.

The issue can be replicated easily on my camera with the following ways:
1. Taking photo without lens cap.
2. Put the lens cap on.
3. Choose different AF Area (AF -> M-Fn or AF -> Main Dial)
4. Press the Shutter button (for few times. camera hunt for focus with lens cap on)
5. Take out the lens cap and press the shutter button
6. Err 80 message or repeat step 2 to 5 then you should see Err 80.

I have so far tried two lens (85L, 35L) and saw the same issue.

However, Just right before posting this, I clear the camera setting and it seems I can't replicate the issue now.


----------



## MarkWebbPhoto (Jul 25, 2012)

Moody Blues said:


> I shot my first 300 frames with my brand new 1DX and a new 85LII today and had err80 appear 6 times telling me to power down camera and reinsert the battery back. I am using Sandisk Extreme Pro 32gb cards.
> 
> Anybody else seeing this. Someone on POTN board seems to think its temp/humidity related. I live is S Florida...



Moody, same exact thing with me. 85L II, Sandisk Extreme Pro 64gb (slot 1) and 32gb (slot 2).
I first saw the error after only a handful of photos but I thought it was because I had the LP-E4 from the 1D4 installed. It mostly happens to me when I am reviewing the photos on the card. If it happens once then after I turn off the camera and re-insert the battery then it will most likely happen again. But if I try to snap a few pics before reviewing again then it seems to go away for a little while. I'm still talking with CPS, they want to send it in for repair but not even sure if they can find the issue. I didn't have any errors yesterday in the studio so I'm going to hold out. 

...Images look to good to give up the camera for a small glitch. 

First shot was at ISO 4000, second one was shot using Automatic point selection and iTR 

We are not alone: http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1208443


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 25, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Haven't seen this, no.



Ok, I saw one Err80, last night. I'm just over 2500 shutter actuations. Simply power cycling the camera (not removing battery) resolved it. IIRC, it occurred at power on just after changing lenses (I think it was the 24-105L that was mounted). I was doing AFMAs, taking lots of shots in quick succession and changing lenses frequently. I took a couple hundred shots before it occurred, a couple hundred shots after it occurred, there was just the one error. Hopefully a one-time event, but we'll see. 

Some of the posts on this are linking this to lens mounting, mentioning AF motor lockout, etc. The AFMA zeroing-out bug is also related to the camera not properly recognizing a newly-mounted lens as one that was previously mounted. Is this a theme of buggy firmware code for lens recognition?


----------



## MarkWebbPhoto (Jul 25, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't seen this, no.
> ...



This is very possible that it is related to lens recognition but when I shot the night photoshoot (one sample provided earlier in the thread) I kept the 85L II on the camera the entire time and didn't have any problems until after the shoot when I went to show the photos to the models and I got the error about 4 times in a row before giving up. Heck I even had Error 80 with the camera plugged up to my PC. I'm going to try different memory cards this week. I can't give up my 85L II.


----------



## Moody Blues (Jul 25, 2012)

I broke in the high speed shutter this past monday. Shot every lens in my lineup except the 85L and no errors.. I mounted the 85L yesterday and got Err 80 2 times.

So far I have only received the error with the 85L. I have emailed CPS but have yet to receive a response.


----------



## MarkWebbPhoto (Jul 26, 2012)

A rep from CPS contacted me today. We are going to try to isolate and resolve this issue together. For those having the issue, please let me know 

1) What lens you were using when the error occurred
2) What memory card you were using (if your using two like me please let me know which cards in each slot)
3) Are you using Orientation Linked AF point (Same for both vert/horiz or Separate AF points)

...While writing this I just had the issue twice in a row. 
85L II attached to camera, no memory cards installed, left the menu on the Orientation Linked AF point menu for a minute.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 26, 2012)

MarkWebbPhoto said:


> 3) Are you using Orientation Linked AF point (Same for both vert/horiz or Separate AF points)
> 
> 85L II attached to camera, no memory cards installed, left the menu on the Orientation Linked AF point menu for a minute.



That setting is the same one that causes the AFMA bug... Coincidence? I don't think so...

I set it to Same for both vert/horiz and left it there after that became known. Took a couple of hundred shots with my 85L II yesterday, reviewed images with the lens attached, no issues.


----------



## MarkWebbPhoto (Jul 26, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> MarkWebbPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > 3) Are you using Orientation Linked AF point (Same for both vert/horiz or Separate AF points)
> ...



The AFMA bug could be bigger than we think it is which is why I tacked it on there. One bug may lead to another or so forth. Try leaving your 1DX menu on for a little while to see if anything happens with the 85L attached. I had the error twice in a row with the 85L II, switched to the 70-200 2.8 II and received no error, then back to the 85L and got the error once more but I haven't seen it since. 

The more data we get, the faster we can resolve this thing.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 26, 2012)

Alright, I have the 1D X, would it help if I went and shot quite a bit with the 85L? I have an event this weekend that I can certainly do that at, and I'll see what I get to happen. Stay tuned.


----------



## Moody Blues (Jul 27, 2012)

I hope other CPS members are having. Better luck than I. I emailed them Monday and received a response that the contacts on my 85L must be dirty and that was the reason for the error. I informed them that this was a brand new lens and I knew of plenty others with the same error with this combo. I then received this email

"Thank you for contacting Canon product support. We value you as a Canon customer and appreciate the opportunity to assist you with your EOS-1DX camera and error message.

I have no precedent for your report. I am sorry for the inconvenience. 

Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance with your EOS-1DX camera . Thank you for choosing Canon."


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 27, 2012)

[quote author=Canon Service]
Take two aspirin and don't call us in the morning.
[/quote]



I can say that I mounted the 85L II, left the menu screen open for a while, took a few shots, and reviewed some images, all without an Err80. Note that what I did not do was to enable the orientation-sensitive AF point function. I already know that that breaks AFMA, and am starting to suspect it may be involved with this issue as well.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 27, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> [quote author=Canon Service]
> Take two aspirin and don't call us in the morning.





I can say that I mounted the 85L II, left the menu screen open for a while, took a few shots, and reviewed some images, all without an Err80. Note that what I did not do was to enable the orientation-sensitive AF point function. I already know that that breaks AFMA, and am starting to suspect it may be involved with this issue as well.
[/quote]

I hope that is not an issue on mine. I use that feature heavily for sports. I'll check as much out as I can Saturday.


----------



## Richard Lane (Jul 27, 2012)

MarkWebbPhoto said:


> Moody Blues said:
> 
> 
> > I shot my first 300 frames with my brand new 1DX and a new 85LII today and had err80 appear 6 times telling me to power down camera and reinsert the battery back. I am using Sandisk Extreme Pro 32gb cards.
> ...



This is my first post here! I've been a longtime lurker, and finally decided to join, as I've been enjoying the site. Thanks for all of the good info here!

Here's an update to the above link: The OP/user at P.O.T.N sent his new 1DX into Canon (CPS) and apparently he was told that his Error 80 was due to a bad Printed Circuit Board (PCB) that would require a replacement part from Japan. So, it sounds like a hardware issue. There seems to be quite a few people reporting this issue, so perhaps Canon got a bad batch of PCB's, or this occured in the manufacturing process. Lets hope for the best!

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1208443&page=8

@Mark, Great shot by the way!
Rich


----------



## MomentForeverImage (Jul 28, 2012)

i am the OP of that thread on POTN.

my 1DX is still at canon... and I got a brand new service loaner 1DX from CPS while my 1dX is in service..

Have had the brand new service loaner 1DX for the past 7 days.... 

it worked fine without any error for the past 7 days in any kind condition... However, this err 80 thing happened last night.. when i was going through menus and setting.... 

the camera kept giving me about 20 err80 in a row so i had to give up , shut down the camera and went sleep...

This morning.. when i get up , power on the camera... the err 80 went away.. and it worked just fine for the past few hours...!!!!

Jesus ...I have had enough of this err....and this is the second 1DX body that i use that's having this err80....

what the heck is going on.... my 1DX is at Canon waiting for parts...and now the service loaner 1DX started to have the same err 80....






Richard Lane said:


> MarkWebbPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Moody Blues said:
> ...


----------



## Richard Lane (Jul 28, 2012)

MomentForeverImage,

Wow, That's quite alarming! Sorry, to hear about your troubles. I was hoping that this was just an isolated event.
Since you mentioned that the error occurred again once you started setting some menu functions, perhaps you should reset the camera settings and only use the default settings for now, or only change one setting at a time in order to determine if it is repeatable. Thanks for reporting the issue. Lets hope that Canon can come up with a solution after investigating this further.

Rich


----------



## MomentForeverImage (Jul 28, 2012)

I did a reset before I went to sleep last night. And the camera worked fine so far. 

We will see. 

Two 1dx bodies having the same err 80. I am assuming its some kind of bug that's related to some sort of setting. 






Richard Lane said:


> MomentForeverImage,
> 
> Wow, That's quite alarming! Sorry, to hear about your troubles. I was hoping that this was just an isolated event.
> Since you mentioned that the error occurred again once you started setting some menu functions, perhaps you should reset the camera settings and only use the default settings for now, or only change one setting at a time in order to determine if it is repeatable. Thanks for reporting the issue. Lets hope that Canon can come up with a solution after investigating this further.
> ...


----------



## MarkWebbPhoto (Jul 28, 2012)

I have been Error 80 free for the past few days of shooting with the 70-200L II so I am convinced it has to deal with the 85L II. 

As a side note, has anyone noticed their activity light for the memory card going crazy? Sometimes mine will stay on for a few minutes even if I haven't taken any photos for a while.


----------



## MomentForeverImage (Jul 28, 2012)

I shot most of my project using 85l. How can I live without 85l?


So u have err 80 every time when pairing with 85l?

I also switched to 24l ii. Got err 80 as well

So it's not only 85l that's causing the problem. 


Btw. I haven't noticed the thing u mentioned about the memory card light. 




MarkWebbPhoto said:


> I have been Error 80 free for the past few days of shooting with the 70-200L II so I am convinced it has to deal with the 85L II.
> 
> As a side note, has anyone noticed their activity light for the memory card going crazy? Sometimes mine will stay on for a few minutes even if I haven't taken any photos for a while.


----------



## heheapa (Jul 29, 2012)

The issue may only affect the first batch of 1DX. Seems Canon knew the issue. I got my replacement and it's working well so far.


----------



## BlueBox (Jul 29, 2012)

I had no issues at all with 3,000 images on it at today's wedding. I used the 35 1.4, 85 1.2II, 24-70 2.8, and 70-200 2.8 IS II. No errors for me. I used the 35 and 85 85% of the night.


----------



## mmoon (Jul 29, 2012)

it is very interesting to me, in 1DX it is possible to put at once two accumulators? And who had err80, use two or one accumulator at the same time?


----------



## heheapa (Jul 29, 2012)

Not sure how true is this. I think I was the first one exchange the unit so I didn't receive the call from the same shop.

http://www.clubsnap.com/forums/canon...rr-80-a-2.html

Latest info I have just received: Apparently, Canon SG may have been aware of this issue. Cathay Photo told me that there was a recall of all their 1st batch of 1DX due to an issue he wasn't able to advise (too technical for him probably). They have since asked all their customers who bought the first batch to send down for an exchange. They are currently selling the 2nd batch where so far, no problems reported yet.


----------



## Positron (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh man, the pains of being an early adopter... good luck to all of you; hopefully this is resolved with as little fuss as possible.


----------



## M.ST (Jul 30, 2012)

It`s absolutely a shame for Canon.

I send this error message a few month ago to Canon, since the error came up on my 1D X prototype.

There is also a problem with the 32 GB Sandisk Extreme CF Card (60 MB/s) in some 1D X and 5D Mark III. Canon hadn´t fix this problem.


----------



## MomentForeverImage (Jul 30, 2012)

So u r still experiencing this err 80 on ur 1dx now? No fix at all?



M.ST said:


> It`s absolutely a shame for Canon.
> 
> I send this error message a few month ago to Canon, since the error came up on my 1D X prototype.
> 
> There is also a problem with the 32 GB Sandisk Extreme CF Card (60 MB/s) in some 1D X and 5D Mark III. Canon hadn´t fix this problem.


----------



## M.ST (Jul 30, 2012)

I report many errors in the last month that came up in the 5D Mark III and in the 1D X.

Some errors Canon had fixed, some errors are not fixed until today.

Waiting for a new firmware.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 30, 2012)

What is the problem with the 32GB 60 Mb/s Sandisk cards? I've used Sandisk 32GB 90 Mb/s and 16 GB 60 Mb/s cards with no issues.


----------



## MomentForeverImage (Jul 30, 2012)

M.ST said:


> I report many errors in the last month that came up in the 5D Mark III and in the 1D X.
> 
> Some errors Canon had fixed, some errors are not fixed until today.
> 
> Waiting for a new firmware.




I reset the 1DX to factory setting and it's been free of err 80 for the past two days in different photo shoot with my 85L II.. I don't know if it's related to some personal settings....that a firmware update could fix...

we will see.


----------



## lipe (Jul 30, 2012)

hi

i respect you guys 

from thailand


----------



## Moody Blues (Jul 30, 2012)

I have used the camera a bit more over the past few days and not had Err 80 at all. Even with the 85L. BH is willing the take the camera back but they will not re-order for me until the current one is returned and then I will be placed at the top of the line... My issue is that I leave for 3 weeks starting Aug 11 and there is no way that the new one will be back. I guess this will limit me to dealing with CPS...

This is strange though how the Error has waned since getting it. I had numerous errors with the 85 in the first day. a few errors a few days later then 1 error and now none.


----------



## MarkWebbPhoto (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm going to keep my 1DX until I can be sure that the new one won't have Error 80 when I go to exchange it.


----------



## Moody Blues (Jul 30, 2012)

MarkWebbPhoto said:


> I'm going to keep my 1DX until I can be sure that the new one won't have Error 80 when I go to exchange it.



My exact thoughts... with my luck, I would get the new one and have twice the issues.


----------



## timlo (Jul 31, 2012)

Im based in HK and after my conversation with the technical staff in Canon HK, they've informed me that its likely a hardware issue and for me to send it back in for repair.

In my case, the Err 80 never stopped popping up despite using a 24mm f/1.4 II, 35mm f/1.4, 50mm f/1.2 or 85mm f/1.2 II.... even without a lens, the issue came up. HOWEVER, it started while using the 85mm f/1.2 II 
Kinda disappointing given that I've only had it for 4 weeks.

anyone else had to send it in for repair?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 31, 2012)

timlo said:


> Im based in HK and after my conversation with the technical staff in Canon HK, they've informed me that its likely a hardware issue and for me to send it back in for repair.



Some people have reported this as a hardware problem. But apparently resetting the camera to factory defaults corrects the problem...which makes it sound like firmware to me.

FWIW, in my discussions with Canon USA tech support about the AFMA problem, Canon indicated it was likely a hardware problem and asked me to send the camera in for service. Some careful detective work by a forum member turned up a specific setting that causes the issue, meaning it's a firmware problem, as I suspected from the beginning.


----------



## MomentForeverImage (Jul 31, 2012)

well .. the thing is . i sent my 1DX to Canon in order to fix the err80..and after a week. i was told that the parts required to fix the problem is on backorder...and no ETA on the parts... since it's a new released camera.. it could take them forever to get the parts... and they gave me another 1DX to use....

to my surprise.. for the first week of using this 1DX .. i didn't do any peronal setting.. it was all factory setting.. and I have no problem , free of err 80!!!!!!!! When I did some sort of personal setting... the err 80 kicked in!!!

so i reset the camera back to factory setting... ...the err80 went away.... for the past 3 to 4 days..the camera has been error free... everything is fine..






timlo said:


> Im based in HK and after my conversation with the technical staff in Canon HK, they've informed me that its likely a hardware issue and for me to send it back in for repair.
> 
> In my case, the Err 80 never stopped popping up despite using a 24mm f/1.4 II, 35mm f/1.4, 50mm f/1.2 or 85mm f/1.2 II.... even without a lens, the issue came up. HOWEVER, it started while using the 85mm f/1.2 II
> Kinda disappointing given that I've only had it for 4 weeks.
> ...


----------



## tellurian (Aug 4, 2012)

I have the same error appears. I handed the camera to the store and got a new camera in the store. My friend also has this error in the camera.


----------



## sure shot (Aug 6, 2012)

I just got err80 on my 1DX. Was shooting with the 35L. 
My guess is that it's a firmware fix. I'm not going to exchange it until I know it's not that and the problem has been identified. 

EDIT: A simple power on/off got rid of the err. 
It's happened twice now. Both times when I power the camera on and focus with the lens cap on (Force of habit at placing my finger on the SR button).


----------



## altenae (Aug 7, 2012)

Last evening I got the error 80

I was using the 600 II + 1.4 III + Lexar CF 1000x 16GB. 
Only one slot in use. 

It better be a firmware issue !!!
I had to remove the battery to make the 1Dx operational again.


----------



## timlo (Aug 7, 2012)

ok....so i sent it back....after 2 days, they called and asked in what circumstances the err 80 came up, and they told me they had no idea what was wrong with it. they can see that i've experienced the err 80, but they can't replicate it.

so they told me to take it back and wait for a new firmware.


----------



## sure shot (Aug 7, 2012)

timlo said:


> ok....so i sent it back....after 2 days, they called and asked in what circumstances the err 80 came up, and they told me they had no idea what was wrong with it. they can see that i've experienced the err 80, but they can't replicate it.
> 
> so they told me to take it back and wait for a new firmware.



A member on the CDP Forums was told it was a PCB issue and had said board replaced by the Canon service center in Hollywood CA. 
When his 1DX was returned to him the err80's came back after a few days.
I had a lot of err80's yesterday, trying to auto focus in low light. I cleared all custom settings and it's been fine ever since (Not ideal as I customize for a reason).
IMO it's just buggy firmware. I can't imagine Canon don't know about this issue. I know three other 1DX shooters (In NY) that have had err80's. Some had them more frequently than others and funny enough, the ones with greater customization had more err80's. Go figure.


----------



## sure shot (Aug 7, 2012)

Maybe we should do a Poll. Granted it's a small sample on here, but it would be interesting to find out how many 1DX shooters have been getting err80's.


----------



## MarkWebbPhoto (Aug 7, 2012)

sure shot said:


> Maybe we should do a Poll. Granted it's a small sample on here, but it would be interesting to find out how many 1DX shooters have been getting err80's.



Yep it is about time that we start talking about a Poll. Let's start coming up with some sort of draft.

1) My 1DX works flawlessly with all lens, battery, and memory card combinations available to me
2) I have experienced Error 80 continuously since I first turned my camera on
3) I experience Error 80 with select lenses only
4) I experience Error 80 with select memory cards only
5) I have not experienced Error 80 but the memory card activity light stays on for prolonged periods of time but has caused no issues so far
6) I have not experienced Error 80 but the memory card activity light stays on for prolonged periods of time and has caused my camera to lock up
7) My camera has locked up from Error 80 as well as the memory card activity light bug (throws no error code)


----------



## charlesa (Aug 7, 2012)

Been shooting with it everday for the past month, no err80 for me.


----------



## MarkWebbPhoto (Aug 7, 2012)

charlesa said:


> Been shooting with it everday for the past month, no err80 for me.



What cards/lenses are you using?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 7, 2012)

8) I saw an Err 80 just once, after a few hundred shots. I've taken several thousand shots since then with no reoccurrence. 

FWIW, I've used only SanDisk Extreme Pro 16 GB 60 Mb/s and 32 GB 90 Mb/s cards. No lockup, I've shot >5000 frames. I've used 11 lenses with it, zooms, fast primes (the complete holy trinity), macro, TS-E. 

IIRC, I got the error with the 24-105mm, I was mounting lenses in quick succession and likely mounted or removed a lens during powering off or on. I attribute it to a fluke.


----------



## charlesa (Aug 7, 2012)

MarkWebbPhoto said:


> charlesa said:
> 
> 
> > Been shooting with it everday for the past month, no err80 for me.
> ...



Sandisk Extreme 16 Gb cards 60 Mb/sec, 8-15 mm, 70-200 mm II, 135 mm, 100 mm L macro, 24 mm TS-E II and Zeiss 50 mm f/1.4, 400 mm f/2.8 IS L I, with and without TC x2III.


----------



## Skulker (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: 1DX working fine*

Several thousand shots for me. Messing around with 24/105, 70/200, 100/400, 300 with 1.4x and 2x. all posible combinations. So far no problems at all. ;D ;D 8)


----------



## Shawn L (Aug 8, 2012)

For those with no errors, how much customization of the camera settings have you done?

Shawn L.


----------



## charlesa (Aug 8, 2012)

Shawn L said:


> For those with no errors, how much customization of the camera settings have you done?
> 
> Shawn L.



Completely customized on every possible menu... so yes, highly altered camera settings.


----------



## smi (Aug 8, 2012)

I have my camera for a week, shooting around 1000 shots. Only using SANDISK Extreme Pro cards 16GB, 90 MB/s. I have done a fair amount of customisation. Never seen ERR 80...


----------



## JaxPhotoBuff (Aug 8, 2012)

I just read this whole thread, and while I may have missed it, one possible contributor to the problem seems to have dropped off the evaluation/poll discussion, that being whether people have the orientation linked AF point feature turned on or not. 

Has anyone experienced the err80 issue with orientation linked AF points turned OFF? 

I personally have not experienced this error (yet), but I also disabled the orientation linked AF point feature as soon as I read it was creating other problems. So far, I have only shot with the 24-70 f/2.8 L, 70-200 f2.8 L IS, and 70-200 f/2.8L IS with 1.4X Extender.


----------



## Shawn L (Aug 8, 2012)

I've shot over 2,400+ photos with my 1DX. I've only used the 70-200 f/2.8 II (my favorite lens) and never ran into this problem. This past weekend, however, I did get the camera to lock-up.

As a note, I *do* have orientation specific AF points set -- as does the only other user I know of to see the 1DX lock-up.

Shawn L.


----------



## MomentForeverImage (Aug 8, 2012)

I have the orientation linked AF points turned OFF. the camera is error free


----------



## Peter Dawson (Aug 9, 2012)

+1 for no errors thus far (touch wood).
I have left orientation linked AF disabled out of the box.


----------



## charlesa (Aug 9, 2012)

Orientation linked AF point is ON since day 1 here with no error messages.


----------



## Richard Lane (Aug 9, 2012)

Same here, I have orientation linked AF point on and no erorrs so far.


----------



## sure shot (Aug 9, 2012)

Everything was going fine (no err) since clearing out the settings. Decided to link spot metering to AF point again and BOOM - err80
Seems to only lock up in super low light when a clear point of focus cannot be determined.
Can all you 1DXer's try enabling spot metering linked to AF and try autofocusing with the lens cap on. I'm almost positive there is a bug with that setting, perhaps coupled with a particular AF setting.


----------



## charlesa (Aug 9, 2012)

Have point linked spot AF on, no errors.


----------



## Rukes (Aug 9, 2012)

It's confirmed it's a firmware issue, update coming soon. Not clear on the details yet, but I heard it doesn't have to do with personal settings, so no point right now in going crazy comparing settings. Will find out more tomorrow.


----------



## sure shot (Aug 10, 2012)

Rukes said:


> It's confirmed it's a firmware issue, update coming soon. Not clear on the details yet, but I heard it doesn't have to do with personal settings, so no point right now in going crazy comparing settings. Will find out more tomorrow.



Great news. Thanks Rukes.


----------



## Speed (Sep 20, 2012)

I see that not many people are reporting the error 80 message lately.

My wife & I have each had error 80 messages in the last couple of weeks shooting a gymnastic event.
We both missed some really important shots. 

Both cameras have had the 1.06 firmware update.

Anyone else still experiencing issues?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 20, 2012)

Speed said:


> I see that not many people are reporting the error 80 message lately.
> 
> My wife & I have each had error 80 messages in the last couple of weeks shooting a gymnastic event.
> We both missed some really important shots.
> ...



Missing important shots is NOT good. That's when it becomes a serious problem.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 20, 2012)

1.0.6 and no Err 80's. But I didn't have them with 1.0.2 either, except once which I think was my fault (powering on while changing a lens).


----------



## Speed (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys.

We've each only had 1 error message & we've taken over 20,000 shots each so it's not time to slash my wrists yet, but still, I've never had error messages on any cameras previously.

Edit: I should add that other than that, the camera continues to amaze me.....I love it.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 28, 2012)

Just had my first "Err80" firmware 1.1.1, anyone else had that Err with with the 1.1.1 firmware?


----------



## el bouv (Dec 8, 2012)

Picked up two 1DX bodies yesterday.

Upgraded to firmware 1.1.1 

Error 80 after 230 shots on one shooting 400 f2.8 with 1.4 Mk 3 extender.

No customization on firmware.


----------



## bornshooter (Apr 6, 2013)

1st err 80 on the latest firmware today and to boot a 600 ex-rt submerged in a river :-( not working i thought they were weather sealed lol cant even contact insurance till monday


----------



## tellurian (May 13, 2013)

*1DX err80 firmware Version 1.2.1*

Yesterday I received Err 80 in my Canon 1D X + 70-200/2.8 II
Installed latest from available firmware Version 1.2.1



Err 80 in my Canon 1Dx by Alexander Babashov, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 13, 2013)

Deleted.

I'm really sorry! I realize my mistake.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 13, 2013)

Click said:


> Rukes said:
> 
> 
> > It's confirmed it's a firmware issue, update coming soon. Not clear on the details yet, but I heard it doesn't have to do with personal settings, so no point right now in going crazy comparing settings. Will find out more tomorrow.
> ...



A bit outdated now, though, since this issue _was_ addressed with a firmware update.


----------



## RGF (May 13, 2013)

borrowed a 1Dx from CPS and over a 3 days of hard shooting (nearly 9000 images) I did not have any problems. I shoot with 2 cards, all 32GB, either Lexar 1000x or Sandisk Extreme Pro.

On a side note, the camera was great so I decided to buy it


----------



## hhelmbold (Aug 11, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Rukes said:
> ...



I am still having this err80 problem and have the latest firmware. I first thought it might be a lens issue, but now realised it's not since I got the error with a different lens. What I am wondering if this has to do with the notice Canon sent out regarding the lubrication on the 1D X? I have not yet had this done and my camera is one of the models that needs it, maybe someone can confirm if this is related?


----------



## nightbreath (Aug 20, 2013)

hhelmbold said:


> I am still having this err80 problem and have the latest firmware. I first thought it might be a lens issue, but now realised it's not since I got the error with a different lens. What I am wondering if this has to do with the notice Canon sent out regarding the lubrication on the 1D X? I have not yet had this done and my camera is one of the models that needs it, maybe someone can confirm if this is related?


I've got the `Err 80` showing on the screen yesterday (August, 19th) with the red lamp glowing all the time even when I turn off the camera. Error appeared after I switched lenses. Latest firmware is installed.

Does anyone have any new information regarding this topic?


----------

